# LEPTIGEN pII...Da Journey.



## DaMayor (Jul 22, 2003)

*LEPTIGEN pII...The Revolution*

7/22/03

*On Dieting..* 

Rather than offerring a lengthy, overly eloquent narrative of my dieting experiences, let it suffice to say that I have _experimented_ with several different approaches, from the high-carb/low-fat diets, the Atkin's diet, SKD's, CKD's.....and not unlike many of you here, I have done so with various results, often less than optimal in many cases. However, during my casual study of diet over the past year, I learned of the role and effects of _Leptin_, a term discussed in great detail in a six part series, which can be found here:

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php 

As can information on Leptigen pII, the product we'll be tracking in this journal.


*Quick Stats..* 

Re-measured 7/02/03

Male
Age:37
Height:5'-10"
Weight:236
BF%:Not Recorded
Chest:48.25
Neck:17
Waist:38.5
Thighs:26.5
Calves:17.25
Arms:17.25

*The Journal..* 

The purpose of this journal is to document information pertinent to Leptigen II, and its effects whether negative or positive. We'll do our best to keep things adequately detailed, and expect input from any and/or all of you in like fashion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2003)

There's a joke here somewhere, but I just can't come up with it right now. 

Does this mean your goodies have arrived?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 22, 2003)

The Leptigen has not yet arrived, I just thought I'd get the opening down.....little did I know I would lose it in cyberspace, and have to re-write it. My bad.


Today's meals are not exactly up to par....We'll be in much better shape tomorrow. 

Meal 1
1 serving (1/4 cup) Oat Bran
2 whole eggs 
coffee x3 (this isn't typical)

Meal 2
4 oz. turkey burger
1/2 cup green beans
1/2 cup yellow squash

Meal 3
4 oz. Salmon steak
1 cup (prepared) brown rice
1.5 cups salad greens
1 TBSP. Flax oil
1 TBSP. Balsamic vinegar

Meal 4
Optimum nutrition protein x3

Meal 5
Stir fry- 
1/2 cup broccoli
1/2 cup bean sprouts
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/4 cup walnuts
1/2 boneless/skinless chicken (thigh)

Meal 6
EAS AdvantEdge bar

Suppliments-
Multi Vitamin (Currently OneSource for Men)
Fish Oil-5 caps/grams (180mgEPA & 120DHA per serving)

Totals-
Calories:2125
Protein:195.1
Fat:102.3
Carbs.:80.87


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 23, 2003)

So far today....

Meal 1
1/4 cup Oat Bran
1 whole egg
4 whites
coffee x2

Meal 2
EAS AdvantEdge Bar (the last of these)
12oz. water

Meal 3
2ea. 4oz. chicken thighs (boneless/skinless)
1 cup brown rice (prepared) combined with...
1 portabello mushroom cap
1 tbsp. Olive oil (total)
(used to brown chicken, then transferred to mushrooms)
Balsamic vinegar used to deglaze the pan....sugar prolly ain't cool.
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 4 (post w/o)
Protein drink (soy, x1.5 servings) this too is temporary...out of whey.

Meal 5
8oz. chicken breast
1 cup lima beans
1.5 cups salad greens
1 serving salad dressing

Totals-
Calories:2316
Protein:265g
Fat:89.6g
Carbs.:112.6

This is roughly a ratio of 46/35/19.....a bit closer to where I need to be.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 23, 2003)

In brief, my diet is, for the most part, in line. I am aware that I need to tweak a few things to achieve the 50/30/20 ratio (PFC) that I was aiming for. While I realize that this may % fluxuate within a few points, I'm not close enough right now. 
Items like the walnuts and protein bars are now out. (The use of these was just a matter of convenience)
Any input on suppliments is welcomed. 
Oh, and yes TP, I know that my fish oil intake is probably half of that you might use..(I think I recall you mentioning something closer to 12 grams minimum?)..this is an issue of cost efficiency, and will hopefully change soon. 

In reference to my workouts...I have stayed with my three day split for now. While the 'daily' routine I was considering seemed attractive initially, Rob's (valid) points, along with the fact that I need to concentrate on diet (and a few other unrelated things) led me to stay where I am for now. If I make any changes, it will be the addition of/rotation between a few new exercises/movements for each muscle group to contain monotony. In addition, I'm going to add some HIIT on off days.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

I confirmed last night that all orders have been shipped.  While it started last friday, so were shipped as late as yesterday, so it should be in your hands soon.

Also, you should take before pictures, even if you choose not to post them.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 23, 2003)

Glad to hear it....

I took some before pics back in Feb./March.... or thereabouts.....we'll hold on posting them until we have some "after" pics. (Don't want to scare everybody away.)

Then again, that was a while back....maybe we'll re-do the pics.

Diet note: I've noticed a slight increase in hunger between meals since I've gone back to a consistent, 6 meal plan. This is new.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

Meal 1
1 cup oat bran
1 whole egg
4 whites
coffeex3

Meal 2
8oz. ground turkey
1/2 cup green beans
12oz. water
Multi Vitamin
5g Fish Oil
*1 tbsp. LeptiGen pII* Dose No.1

Meal 3
6oz. chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1.5 caups salad greens
dressing  

Meal 4
Protein shake (soy...almost gone)
1 tbsp. flax oil

Meal 5
8oz. chicken
1 cup broc/cauliflower
1 cup spinach
dressing

Dose #2 to be taken at 9:30...

Totals-
Calories:2347
Protein:206
Fat:122.7
Carbs:74.12


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

*It has arrived! * 

Cool.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> *It has arrived! *
> 
> Cool.



Cool.  Mine hasn't yet.

Did you see my thread about the chat tonight?  You may want to attend.

Note also that some lables got messed up, and all dosage should be in Tablespoons, not Teaspoons.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

Now, we need to discuss _doseage._ 

Per the package:

<6%BF=5 Tablespoons/day
6-9%BF=4 teaspoons/day
9-12%BF=3 tsp/day
12-15%BF=2
15-20%BF=1
>20%BF=0

I have not had my BF checked, but I assume (yes TP, I know, I know) that I am in the 15-20% range. How much room for error do we have here? Result of miscalculation?
Secondly, why do the recommended doseages seem lower than I recall? I thought I read that this should be administered in several doses throughout the day? Maybe my recollection is wrong?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2003)

My guess is, based on your high and weight you are probably in the 25% range.  That said, these are general guidelines.  As you are having trouble losing, I'd suggest you start with 1 tablespoon twice per day, between meals and about 10 hours apart from each other.

I also HIGHLY recommend that you get 20 grams of fish oil per day.  Drop other stuff if you have too.  Among the many benefits of EFAs in general, fish oil will increase leptin sensitivity.  I am pretty sure you are Leptin resistant.  The two together should work wonders for you.

And come to the chat.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool.  Mine hasn't yet.
> 
> Did you see my thread about the chat tonight?  You may want to attend.
> ...



Didn't see it...I'll go check it out.

Tablespoons? Noted.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

Okay, so we'll go with 1TBSP. between meals 1 and 2 (~10:30-11:00am)
and meals 5 and 6, or after meal #5 if something comes up (~7:00 or later)

We're currently between meals 2 and 3....should I go ahead and hit it, or wait until later this evening?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2003)

Fire it up.

We already have reports on it affecting hunger dramatically.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

Alright. Here we go....Dose number 1.

High Noon. Container opened...after a brief shake to assure that everything was combined evenly. 1 even Tablespoon mixed fairly well with 8oz. water. Went down nicely, no gritty texture as noted with the previous LeptiGen product. Has a slight hint of acidity, comparable to a diluted citrus drink. No aftertaste. 

Currently, I'm a bit jacked, so I don't see any sense in describing the buzz in my head.....unless you guys know something I don't.
 

TP, any side effects you want to mention to the 'viewers'? I don't recall anything of any dire consequence mentioned at Avant, just thought you're knowledge/memory of the site would be better than mine.

Secondly, do you know of any intervention problems for those who are using other suppliments, such as PH's, or nicotine, etc.?
(Not that I'm using any...just thought I'd throw it out there.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> Currently, I'm a bit jacked, so I don't see any sense in describing the buzz in my head



Are you attributing the buzz to the Leptigen or is this a pre-existing condition?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

No, the _voices_ are a pre-existing condition.... 

No, I was just anxious to see how this product works. I'm calm now. In fact, I'll be making a concerted effort _not_ to let (typical, expected) psychological aspects of this test come in to play. Just looking for solid info.....Of course, this is not to say that I am skeptical in any way. Well, within reason.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2003)

Please, be skeptical.

The only known side effect is death.

Since the whole point of Leptigen to is to help bring the body back to normal levels, there are no concerns with other ingredients.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Please, be skeptical.
> 
> The only known side effect is death.
> ...



Death eh? That's encouraging.

Then again, _obesity_ shares the same side effect.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 24, 2003)

You shouldn't let the possibility of death get in the way of science, DM. Just think of all the IMers who are counting on you. Out of many, you were chosen. Don't let us down.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah, if you die, that would suck.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 24, 2003)

Would sort'a defeat the purpose, eh?

Oh, okay.....I won't die.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey, it's the least I could do... 

Meal 1
1 cup Oat bran
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
coffee x2
Multi Vitamin
10g fish oil (I'm going to split the doseage)

1 Tablespoon Lep II

Meal 2
4oz. steak (lean)
1 cup green beans
1 cup coffee (see following post)

Meal 3
4oz. steak
1 cup Green beans

Meal 4 (post w/o)
1 serving protein shake
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 5
1 Large Bell Pepper (stuffed with..)
8oz. ground turkey
1 serving Mozarella cheese
tomato 'salad' (3 small roma tomato,1 TBSP Olive oil, Parsley...)

LeptiGen II scheduled for 9:00pm





Just a few observations.....
Had a slight headache last night and this morning. It has since eased up. I suspect it is sinusitis/rhinitis related, but will keep an eye on it.
I did notice a slight decrease in "hunger" this morning. While I've never been a huge fan of breakfast, I have been able to eat in the a.m. with little or no trouble for the past few months. However, this am the task was a bit more laborious than usual.
Other than these two minor changes, I feel perfectly normal....when I'm not looking at the moon.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

Alright. A slight change since this morning. I've become somewhat lethergic since taking dose #3. However, this could be due to several unrelated factors. It's hot, humid, and overcast today...this, combined with the slight bought of sinusitis could be the cause. ...Cup of coffee might do the trick.

While I want to note any and all changes, I'm trying to avoid the creation of any psychosomatic symptoms due to an overly attentive evaluation of this product. So, if you guys think I'm going overboard, let me know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2003)

FYI, I haven't noted any lethargy, and have not seen any other reports.  No ingredients should do this.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

What about the 5-HTP?

Oh, so your finally came in, eh? How many doses do you have under your belt?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2003)

2 last night, 1 today.

Doesn't taste the best, but I am working on the flavoring as we speak.  Any vote on flavor?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

What about Rasberry Ice Crystal Light.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

Aspartame! (Mod Impersonation...heh heh heh)

I think it tastes like one of two things. Either watered down, week old tang, or some sort of pickle juice. I think it's the ALA.
I view it like protein.....it's a tool, just swig it! 

Three, eh? Well, I guess you are a bit chunkier than I am....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

I drink Crystal Light all the time


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Aspartame! (Mod Impersonation...heh heh heh)
> 
> I think it tastes like one of two things. Either watered down, week old tang, or some sort of pickle juice. I think it's the ALA.
> ...



Reread the instructions -- the doseage GOES UP the LEANER you are!

Jodi, I will mix it with crystal light at home, rasberry is a good idea.

My question though was WHAT FLAVOR would you like to see in the FINAL product.  That is what I am talking to the manufacturer about.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Reread the instructions -- the doseage GOES UP the LEANER you are!
> 
> Jodi, I will mix it with crystal light at home, rasberry is a good idea.
> ...




Well, you might as well match the hatch. Since it has a sort of citrus thing going on, maybe orange or lemon.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I drink Crystal Light all the time



I have some in my cupboard...just pulling your (rather nicely defined) leg. 

Workout went well today. Bi's/Tri's.
Since this was the first time in quite a while that I had worked my Bi's (since my injury) I made a special effort to go (embarrassingly) light on the weight. However, I was very surprised at the pump I acheived @ 50% my normal work load(s).
Pushed Tri's pretty hard. I've never used creatine in the past, nor have I taken in enough LeptiGen to attribute the "pump" to either at this point. I could be wrong. Regardless, the workout felt good for a change.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Interesting.



The part about the pump, or the part about having to hide in the bathroom to do curls?

On a serious note, have Par or anyone else hinted as to when the LeptiGen pII _might_ start to yield weight loss effects? I recall reading about a loading period in the old LeptiGen write ups, so I am guessing that it will be as long as a week or more before I start to see any significant changes.  Of course this is entirely speculative on my part......I realize we're in the testing phase. But based on the previous, only slightly similar product, what would your guess be?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, it it only going to moderately improve fat loss (via its nutrient partitioning formulas) directly.  Its value is to ensure leptin levels stay elevated, or i f suppressed (rise) -- thus the loading.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 25, 2003)

Alright, this leads me to question number 2. Currently, I'm taking in about 2300 calories on average. (No where near what was suggested, if you remember) Based on Par's comment last night, I've been considering dropping down to, say, 2000cals. Sounds risky, yes. But if the Lep II does its job, I should be able to do so (drop kcals) with less chance of damaging my metabolism, no?
The way I see it is this, the only harm too much of a deficit could do would be to screw up my metabolism (again).....So I have to do another re-set......big whoop.
Either way, I'm taking a chance, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2003)

2000 would be fine.  1800 would be also.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2003)

Though the greater the deficit, the higher the dose.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 2000 would be fine.  1800 would be also.



That's what I wanted to hear.

All passengers please fasten your seatbelts, we are going to descend to 1800 cals per day. We hope you have enjoyed your journey thus far, and again thank you for dieting with LeptiGen II.

This is only gonna get better and better.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

My diet has remained on track over the course of the weekend, which is why I haven't posted meals for those days. We'll pick it back up today.

I have noticed a substantial decrease, if not a complete absence, of hunger or cravings of any sort after taking the Lep II. This usually lasts for as long as six hours. Yesterday, I could barely bring myself to eat lunch, which consisted of a tiny 4oz.salmon steak and a salad. I just sat there and poked at it...then finally just tossed it down because I knew I should eat something.
I've had no more headaches, no abodominal discomfort or indigestion, no marked lethargy, and my overall affect remains level. 
Everything seems pretty normal.

Workout today.....pump-report later.

Meals:

Meal 1
1 cup Oatbran
1 whole eggs
2 whites
Multi Vitamin
10 grams fish oil

Meal 2
6oz. chicken breast
1 stick mozzarella

Meal 3
1 cup tuna salad
1.5cups salad greens

Meal 4 (post w/o)
protein shake 

Meal 5
2 whiting fillets
1 cup eggplant/squash
10grams fish oil

Totals-
Calories:1563
Protein:203
Carbs.:35.4
Fat:69.4


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Lack of hunger has been nothing short of remarkable.  Dozens of people are reporting this already.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Lack of hunger has been nothing short of remarkable.  Dozens of people are reporting this already.



This is true, however, my personal objective has been to avoid recording any decrease in hunger due to psychosomatic influences/generalized hope in the product. Seems like a lot of folks noted this very very early on. Made me wonder a bit. Anyway........hunger pains are no more.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

I started dosing on Thursday night, and the first time I noticed anything was on Saturday.  And the blunting was too dramatic to be psychosomatic, IMO.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

My comment was in reference to those who had only had the product for a day or so. I agree that the degree of "bluntness", or lack of hunger is dramatic overall. I was just being cautious in my _personal_ observation of this.

To the gym!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

Quick Notes....

Today's food intake was short of the mark. My calories were way too low, protein was low, etc.. May have to add a quick protein shake or something to bring the numbers up.

Apparently, the lack of cravings has made it easy to "under eat".

Workout went well....strength continues to increase at a nice pace.
I'm now recruiting for both IM and Avant. 

Salary is negotiable. 

Oh, by the way, since this past Friday I've lost about 3.5lbs. Hopefully, this trend will continue.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

I too have eaten suprisingly little today, and am sitting here rather full.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh, by the way, since this past Friday I've lost about 3.5lbs. Hopefully, this trend will continue.



Basically you are saying you were stalled for months and since adding leptigen, in 4 days you have lost 3.5 pounds?

Still I have to believe its mostly water.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Basically you are saying you were stalled for months and since adding leptigen, in 4 days you have lost 3.5 pounds?*Guardedly, Yes.*
> 
> Still I have to believe its mostly water.



I think the same...for now. 
If the trend continues for another two weeks, then I would feel more confident in saying that it was primarily the caloric deficit, supported by the Leptigen.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

You won't average a pound a day.  1.5 to 2 per week is optimal.  Stalling [was] inevitable.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

Although if the trend continues I might reconsider my stance on the nutrient partitioning effects and change it from mild to dramatic.

Also, recall that you once were eating far reduced calories than you are now, with zero results.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You won't average a pound a day.  1.5 to 2 per week is optimal.  Stalling [was] inevitable.



Oh no, I wouldn't want to. Well, of course I would _want_ to, but it wouldn't be in my best interests for long term success.
1-2 a week is cool.

Re:your statement about my previous caloric intake....
That's really what I meant when I said "with the support of the Leptigen"...I meant it is doing its job well thus far. I suppose the real test will come in a couple more weeks, or when a re-feed would normally be required.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, today we'll get our calories back up to 1800, or thereabouts. Odd, but I feel like hitting the gym again today.


Meal 1
1 cup Oat Bran
1 whole egg
4 egg whites
coffeex2
Multi-Vitamin
10 grams fish oil

Meal 2
1/2 cup tuna salad (did not want this)

Meal 3 (Not terribly hungry, but moreso than in the a.m.)
2 4oz. turkey burgers
1 cup green beans
10 grams fish oil.

Meal 5...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

This will be very interesting to follow  

I think I just might buy Leptigen myself.. 
TP, how much do you think the shipping would be?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> This will be very interesting to follow
> 
> I think I just might buy Leptigen myself..
> TP, how much do you think the shipping would be?



Yes, this is interesting. I ordered some yesterday , figured what the hell.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, if it can stop my ocassional cravings I'm all for it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Jenny, I will look into it.

Pepper, I'd love to hear your results/feedback.  The formula is not 100% finalized so your feedback, including flavoring could help shape it.  As it stands now, it has no flavoring but I have found it mixes well with citrus drinks (like various crystal light flavors) but not soda.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Thank you TP


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Well, you might as well match the hatch. Since it has a sort of citrus thing going on, maybe orange or lemon.


I wonder if anyone knows what this means???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeah, if it can stop my ocassional cravings I'm all for it!



Please don't misunderstand.  This is only a tinsy winsy benefit.  And evidence that what it is suppose to do, it is doing.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Please don't misunderstand.  This is only a tinsy winsy benefit.  And evidence that what it is suppose to do, it is doing.



I know TP, I don't expect it to be a miracle product, even though it seems to have some really good benefits 

And I can't believe you said "tinsy winsy"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I know TP, I don't expect it to be a miracle product, even though it seems to have some really good benefits
> 
> And I can't believe you said "tinsy winsy"



No, no.  I am not being clear.

In fact, this is a miracle product.  Or at least as close to one as we have ever seen.

It in fact does suppress appetite and cravings.  My point was that is not what it was designed for, but rather a byproduct of it does.

I have discussed this in detail elsewhere, but in short, it sends a signal to your body that it is being fed a significant amount of calories when it is not.  So, when you diet, you can still gain muscle, your leptin levels and thus metabolism does crash, and on and on.  Also, your body thinks it is being "Fed."  Thus, little hunger, and few cravings.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, no.  I am not being clear.
> 
> In fact, this is a miracle product.  Or at least as close to one as we have ever seen.
> ...



Oh, okay. I guess I haven't been reading up enough.

This really is interesting. Could be a tremendous help!

Please check the shipping costs, I think you've got a new customer


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, no.  I am not being clear.
> 
> In fact, this is a miracle product.  Or at least as close to one as we have ever seen.
> ...



I hope you meant "_doesn't_ crash"...

Considering  my personal history, if my current "weight loss" continues, (even though we are probably right in suspecting water loss initially) this will prove (at least to me) that the product protects leptin levels and metabolism, since I would otherwise have crashed and burned by now. Seems that my system is overly protective of fat....while this would be handy during a famine, it is not a desireable condition under normal circumstances.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I wonder if anyone knows what this means???



It's a trout fisherman's term. When selecting a fly, you would want to match the species of fly most recently hatched....hence more preferred by the fish.

Quick Note:

Meal number 2 was damn near impossible to eat....my appetite's been hammered! Yeesh! Now the problem is eating _enough!_


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm going to have to try this as well!

TP, in your honest opinion would I be better off waiting a few weeks since I'm coming off 6 weeks of no gym and not following my eating plan?

By the way - I know it had to be bad for my metabolism to eat so little and drop weight so quickly but I actually like the way I look now.  Much leaner.  Yes, I know I lost muscle but my bodyfat is much lower so I guess I got lucky.   

I started back at the gym last night.  Today I'm figuring out my meals to do carb cycling.  Should I hold off a few weeks on the Leptigen?

DaMayor, thanks for doing this and posting a great journal.  I look forward to all the updates.  Hope you keep making great progress!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

NG, generally one would not need Leptigen at the beginning of a diet, as leptin levels are normally quite high.  That said, even such a person could use 1 or 2 TBSP per day (and increase dosage as s/he got leaner) to maintain proper balance.  

However, it sounds like you are leaner than normal (for you).  So it be particularly beneficial for you at this time.

Conversely, someone who has been dieting for a while should probably load with Leptigen, so its six of one half of another.

That said you could probably wait a week or two without loading.



> Seems that my system is overly protective of fat....while this would be handy during a famine, it is not a desireable condition under normal circumstances.



DM, just means your body is highly effecient, from an evolutionary standpoint.

Evolution is the main concept behind Par Deus articles, and theories behind Leptigen.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not sure what TP's response would be, but per the instructions given on the package:

"Females
Add 1 tablespoon....etc. etc........Do not use until under 25%BF,unless you have dieted for at least 8 weeks."

My interpretation of this is "Go for it". However, I'm sure Mr. Peaks will have additional advice.

As far as the journal goes......it's all good. 

Another quick note:

While I'm not exactly looking forward to Meal 3, aka lunch, I'm not quite as void of hunger as before. It seems that the LeptiGen hits me hard for ~3 hours, then tapers off a bit. At this point, I'm taking two doses per day, but due to my recent decrease in calories, I might want to add another dose mid-day...maybe a teaspoon for starters.....Comments?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

3 would be good, given your deficit.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

hmmmm....maybe i shouldn't wait.  while i haven't "dieted" in the proper sense i have had very low calories in recent weeks.  

i'll let the finances decide if i order now or have to wait for next paycheck.  thank you both!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> DM, just means your body is highly effecient, from an evolutionary standpoint.
> 
> Evolution is the main concept behind Par Deus articles, and theories behind Leptigen.



This was my thought as well.......and explains my uncanny interest in hunting and gathering societies...as well as my disproportionate arm length. Could I be  _Da Missing Link?_


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2003)

evolution


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

Don't do it,man......don't do it! I'll NEVER get another entry in here if that debate gets fired up again.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Don't do it,man......don't do it! I'll NEVER get another entry in here if that debate gets fired up again.



No way, I was just funning with you.
 


I did buy some of this stuff, we'll see if it helps. I am cutting my calories again, down to 2,000. Whoever said 10 cals per lbs needs to be taken out and beaten...it just ain't so...not for me anyway!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Must have missed it.  Thankfully.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> No way, I was just funning with you.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you are REALLY low.  And I presume rather low below your setpoint?

I'd suggest a rather high dosing given those two factors.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Okay, today we'll get our calories back up to 1800, or thereabouts. Odd, but I feel like hitting the gym again today.
> 
> 
> ...



Alright , let's get back on track...

Meal4
EAS Advantage Bar

Meal 5 
6oz. cubed steak
1 cup sweet potato
1/4 onion

Meal 6 
EAS AdvantEdge Bar (had to buy some cals  )

Totals-
Calories:1789
Protein:205
Fat:83
Carbs.:33.5


At this point, I've noted with some consistencey that the effects of Lep II are most noticeable for about three to three and a half hours after (my initial) dose. This is just the appetite "blunting" we're talking about. 
Due to my lack of desire to eat, dropping calories is no problem. However, in order to do this I'll definately need to increase the dose to 3 Tablespoons a day, as recommended by TP...the most intelligent man on the planet.....Gosh I hope to be like him one day!

Yo, TP! 
Does our new member, Master Par, have any input on the doseage, etc.? Give us a yell.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 3 would be good, given your deficit.



Do I speak for no reason?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

of course not!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Do I speak for no reason?



I don't know. Do you?

And quit bringing your groupies in here. (that oakguy up there)


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

not groupie just searching for the truth   besides the fact that TP is one of the smartest guys on the forum


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm sorry by what week is it now DaMayor? first ? second?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> not groupie just searching for the truth   besides the fact that TP is one of the smartest guys on the forum



I was joking buddy. You're welcome anytime. Besides, we're _all_ searching for something. An example: I am searching for my Abs.

As far as TP being _one_ of the smartest guys on the forum.....Yeah, maybe. But if you say he's *The* smartest guy on the forum, I'll have to ask you to leave.


 

Re: question #2.....we're beginning week 2.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Groupies?  I have groupies?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> not groupie just searching for the truth



I love it.  So have you figured out the reference then?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh calm down, seeker boy. You don't have any groupies. 
Believe me, they're over-rated anyway.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

this is good.  i'm not a pest.  i'm a "groupie".  it sounds very youthful!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Next thing I'll have is stalkers.

That'd be cool.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2003)

OK then, consider yourself stalked.  (Note to Prince - need a "stalker" smilie).

Serious question to legitimize this entry. I understand the part about Leptigen dulling the hunger pains (easily observed), but what evidence is there that the nutrient partitioning is taking place?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

I doubt you would see any evidence, as such, in the short term.

Things to look for though, include more fat loss than you would otherwise have given a similar diet (e.g. losing 1.75 pounds on average per week rather than 1.5).

Not losing as much muscle, or perhaps even gaining some, while on a similar diet.  Fuller muscles, in general (it is also a cell volumizer).

I'll probably think of others.  But to notice these effects, you'd have to have similar past experiences with which to compare.

And I was wondering where the Captain has been.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> It's a trout fisherman's term. When selecting a fly, you would want to match the species of fly most recently hatched....hence more preferred by the fish.


BINGO! When we going fishing buddy??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Serious question to legitimize this entry. I understand the part about Leptigen dulling the hunger pains (easily observed), but what evidence is there that the nutrient partitioning is taking place?



Actually, I just saw this response, from an unbiased individual, which answers your question fairly well:



> I just wanted to attest for the repartitioning effect of Leptigen2.
> 
> After only 6 days of use, I just noticed a drastic repartitioning of money in my bank account to money in Par's wallet for 3 more tubs of this Manna. I hope this prototype will stay in constant production for quite some time.



Seriously, if you read the reviews we were getting at Avant, you'd think they were all fake.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> BINGO! When we going fishing buddy??



I'm heading up to Bryson City on or around the 15th of August. My Aunt has a place up there...at the base of her driveway is a nice little branch (about thirty feet across) with a ..get this...._A Baptismal Pool_ carved out of the rock! I hope the trout are still getting religion when I get there! Haven't been in 15 years! Actually, I hope I can afford the N.C. Non-resident license! Those things are Outrageous!


Alright, to the stats....

Meal 1
2 whole eggs
3 egg whites
Coffee x 3cups
Multi-V
10 grams fish oil

Meal 2
EAS bar

Meal 3
~4oz. cubed steak
1/8 onion..if that.

Meal 4 
4oz. cube steak
1 pc. cheese (small)

Meal 5
2 roma tomato
1 cup tuna salad
1 whole egg (boiled)

Meal 6
Protein shake
10 grams fish oil

Totals-
Calories:1843
Protein:230
Fat:83
Carbs:37

Roughly 51/40/9 % right now.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

Quick Notes....

No significant changes today. As suggested by....what's that guy's name? Hmm. I'll remember later...I've increased the dose to 3 tablespoons. Hunger is touch and go, but never at a level comparable to my pre-LeptiGen state.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 30, 2003)

Is this stuff on back order yet, Ste?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

No, still some volume left.  No idea how long.  Unfortunately I expect there to be a decent delay when its gone, unfortunately.  I need to make sure I have stock.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 30, 2003)

Are there any planned amendments for version 2.1?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Other than flavoring, uncertain.  Being discussed.  Nothing major, as of now.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 30, 2003)

You should introduce dirt flavour. That'll make me feel well hizzle-kizzle.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, still some volume left.  *You're kidding, right?*
> 
> No idea how long.  Unfortunately I expect there to be a decent delay when its gone, unfortunately.  I need to make sure I have stock.



Why the delay? I thought Par ironed out the sourcing kinks?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes and no.  Difficult to get into, and yeah, still about half left.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Guys,
Is Leptigen pII, available, to order on line, delivery to Toronto, Canada, If yes, can you give me the link.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

www.avantlabs.com


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'm heading up to Bryson City on or around the 15th of August. My Aunt has a place up there...at the base of her driveway is a nice little branch (about thirty feet across) with a ..get this...._A Baptismal Pool_ carved out of the rock! I hope the trout are still getting religion when I get there! Haven't been in 15 years! Actually, I hope I can afford the N.C. Non-resident license! Those things are Outrageous!


Bryson City is a pretty little place! Trout fishing has been great all summer since we have had so much rain! Terrestrials would be good to use then. 
State Fishing: Resident - $15.00 Nonresident - $30.00
Note* you will need to get a $10.00 trout stamp in addittion to add to the cost of these license fees if you are a out of state or state resident planning to fish hatchery supported waters.


3 Day Nonresident - $15.00

1 Day Nonresident - $10.00
http://www.smokyonthefly.com/hatch.html
Check this again in August!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yes and no.  Difficult to get into, and yeah, still about half left.



I'm very surprised.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> www.avantlabs.com




Oh Oh, and that's all you have to say huh?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Bryson City is a pretty little place! Trout fishing has been great all summer since we have had so much rain! Terrestrials would be good to use then.
> State Fishing: Resident - $15.00 Nonresident - $30.00
> Note* you will need to get a $10.00 trout stamp in addittion to add to the cost of these license fees if you are a out of state or state resident planning to fish hatchery supported waters.
> ...



That's not so painful. I'll have to dig out the old fly rod(s).



Alright.....the usual stuff..

Meal 1
2 whole eggs
3 whites
1 slice cheese
coffee x2
Multi Vitamin
10 grams fish oil

Meal 2
EAS Protein shake

Meal3
6-8oz. chicken breast
1.5 cups mixed salad greens
2 tbsp dressing (reduced everything)

Meal 4....


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

Took my a.m. dose of Lep II later than usual, about 10:15 instead of 9:00. Went to the gym for a quick leg workout, quick meaning about thirty minutes vs. the usual 45min. to 1 hour. For whatever the reason, for about twenty minutes after the w/o I was nauseated as hell. Seems to have decreased a bit after downing a protein shake.
Just for shits and giggles I jumped on the scale. I am back to 236.....right where I started. Now, this could, and probably is, a fluxuation in water. Regardless, it ain't the most motivational thing. I'll take some measurements tomorrow, maybe this will offer something more motivational.
However, just for the moment, Im *Pissed Off.*  

Hey, I'm only human, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

You had a lot of steak and eggs yesterday, could be the salt.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

Well, I think I know what I did. 
I added some yogurt to the protein shake (meal 6) last night, since my carbs up to that point were pretty low. (about 17g) I _never_  do this. Haven't had yogurt is ages. Anyway, I remember feeling like the Goodyear Blimp about 5 minutes after drinking the thing. So, apparently it is a combination of the carbs and salt. 
I _feel_ more tone overall, and my appearance might have changed ever so slightly (based on my wife's comments) but not that much. It'll take time.

But for now, Let me _sulk._


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2003)

FedEx just delivered mine. Mixed it with Crystal Light Pink lemondade mix and about 40 oz of water. I can't taste the stuff.

Off we go....

EDIT - DaMayor, sorry for the journal clutter, thought I was in the other one.

and

NOTE TO SELF - continually stir the product into the Crystal Light. It settled to the bottom and now I taste it big time!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> FedEx just delivered mine. Mixed it with Crystal Light Pink lemondade mix and about 40 oz of water. I can't taste the stuff.
> 
> Off we go....
> ...



Hey, no problem Pepper. I don't see it as clutter. In fact, I have a feeling that we might have a few things in common in regards to BF%, metabolism and caloric deficit required for weight loss anyway. So post anytime, brother. 

Secondly, I have noticed that the LeptiGen II seems to be sensitive to humidity, at least to some degree. When mine first arrived, it seemed to mix very well. However, as time goes on it seems to "clump up" a bit more. I just toss it down anyway.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

Shake up the bottles every day or so to combat settling.

And yes, Pepper, I'd love to hear your feedback.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

Thinking Out Loud......

Y'know, after reading some of the feedback over at Avant, as illogical as it may seem, I've been having thoughts of dropping calories again. We're holding at around 1700-1800 right now......Ah, I don't know. Maybe I'll give it another week.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I _feel_ more tone overall, and my appearance might have changed ever so slightly (based on my wife's comments) but not that much. It'll take time.



Quit looking for changes so hard. And certainly not so soon.

Seriously, be skeptical - basically, say it's shite until it proves you wrong. So far we've established the appetite connection. Now we need to know if it'll help you drop the fat consistently over time. Which will take longer than a week.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Thinking Out Loud......
> 
> Y'know, after reading some of the feedback over at Avant, as illogical as it may seem, I've been having thoughts of dropping calories again. We're holding at around 1700-1800 right now......Ah, I don't know. Maybe I'll give it another week.



That's under 8kcals/lb.

If you look that up in the dictionary you'll be linked to the word "stupidity". At least for now.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That's under 8kcals/lb.
> 
> If you look that up in the dictionary you'll be linked to the word "stupidity". At least for now.



That's where I have been the last month or so. The "rule of thumb" for cals/lbs is pure BS if you ask me. Not saying that for others. If DaMayor is like me, he may have to go that low.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

I wasn't refering to rule of thumb.

I was refering to the fact that 1700kcals for a 236lb man is pretty much stupidity.

I'd never drop below about 10kcals, and even then i'd be pushing it. If it got so bad that fat loss stalled at that level then i'd take 1-2 weeks of dieting to reset my metabolism some.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

Jesus wouldn't drop below 10kcals/lb.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

But the point is *STOP FUCKING MAKING CHANGES* until you give it a chance to work, or fail.

The IT, btw, is the diet, not the product.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Jesus wouldn't drop below 10kcals/lb.



Do you have to get into pissing contests with EVERYBODY or just most everybody?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

Pretty much everybody.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

Just the retards.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

Which, compared to you, means everybody.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

Rob, take that immature shit somewhere else. If you want to contribute to the journal, fine. Otherwise, shut your pie hole.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

I see we're on the same page, Mr Peak. Good stuff.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Rob, take that immature shit somewhere else. If you want to contribute to the journal, fine. Otherwise, shut your pie hole.




Steady on, Timothy.

Since when have people started taking me seriously?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2003)

No sign of DaMayor yet today. TP, is it possible to get a Leptigen hangover?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

He could be dead remember.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2003)

Fuck, that'd be the third one.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

Get Gopro as a tester ASAP.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fuck, that'd be the third one.



Back to the drawing board on the formula, huh?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 1, 2003)

nah - some mishaps are to be expected.  lighten up people.  3 deaths isn't a huge percentage.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

Exactly, and it's only DaMayor for Christ's sake.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Get Gopro as a tester ASAP.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 4, 2003)

Back to bidness......

Meal 1
1/2 cup oat bran
1 whole egg
2 whites
coffee x 2
MultiV & fish oil (no dose change)

1TBSP Laprtigen II

Meal 2
40z. chicken breast
1/2cup broccoli

Meal 3
40 grams protein

Meal 4
Missed (oops)

Meal 5
2cups chicken salad (white meat/light mayo)
1.5cups salad greens

Meal 6
22grams protein


Totals-
Calories:1578 ...Obviously too low, we'll increase tomorrow.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 4, 2003)

As I recall, it was part of our verbal e-agreement that I _not_ die.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah.  I just thought you didn't live up to your promise.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 4, 2003)

Why, I'd never let a few grand mal seizures get in the way of my impending "buffness". 

Other than the spasms in my right eye, I'm doing quite well, thank you.  

Thanks for the concern, all.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 4, 2003)

No significant changes today. Appetite is still minimal, if at all present. Diet remains the same, (as it did throughout the weekened) no change in weight since Friday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 4, 2003)

Other than not dying, have you noticed any other effects?  You are at 1800 kcals and have yet to lose a pound?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

When exactly did you start the Leptigen???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Other than not dying, have you noticed any other effects?  You are at 1800 kcals and have yet to lose a pound?



Only a slight headache on occasion, usually after my a.m. dose. But I can't absolutely attribute this to the LeptiGen. 
My starting stats indicated 236, but I think I was actually closer to 238. This past Friday I weighed 236 with clothes on....of course, if I were to strip they'd kick me out of the gym. (I've been re-calibrating the scale each time, via a visual check and by weighing a plate, just to be sure.)
I've been fluxuating between 238 and 236 for months.....I could easily void that much water.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> When exactly did you start the Leptigen???



July 24th.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

Day 13 of the LeptiGen II experience.......


Meal 1 
1/2 cup oatbran
2 whole eggs
Coffee x2
Multi Vitamin
10 grams fish oil

1TBSP.LeptiGen

Meal 2
26 grams protein
1 small apple

Meal 3
1 cup chicken salad
1.5 cups mixed greens

Meal 4
40 grams protein
1/4 cup chicken salad

Meal 5
4 oz. chicken breast
1/2 cup broccoli
1/3 cup mozarella

Meal 6
52 grams protein

Totals-
Calories:2340 (over the top)
Protein:298
Fat:101
Carbs.:59


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

No headache this a.m. , Bowels are 110% functional (just thought I'd share) and psych. affect is slightly flat, rather calm actually.

I am increasing my cardio from short warm ups/warm downs to 20-30 minutes x2 weekly for starters. Probably via the bike here at home, or eliptical (if the gym owner get it in on time) We'll get into some serious HIIT if this doesn't speed up fat loss.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Just thought you'd be interested in a recent account of LG use:

"I have been using Leptigen II for 1.5 weeks now. I am preparing for my second contest of the year. Here is my updates:
..............Start................1.5 Weeks
Weight....177...................175.5
Waist......30 1/8...............29 3/4
Bodyfat %..5.5.................4.5......(9-point caliper test)
Biceps.............................+1/4"

The increase on my biceps is awesome. They look much bigger than they did at the last show."


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: LEPTIGEN pII...The Revolution*



> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 7/22/03
> 
> 
> ...



Currently....


Weight 236
Chest:48.5"*
Neck:16.75"*
Waist:38.5"
Quads:25.5"*
Calves:17.25"
Arms:17.25



RE: your previous post:
Okay, while I can appreciate this person's acheivements, I don't quite follow your point in posting this. 
Obviously, this person is already quite lean, a competitor, and due to their already high(er) percentage of lean mass would be more prone to have a faster metabolism. 

What was this person's age? Type of diet? % deficit?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Not sure on the details, but you are quite right on some of your observations.  Just throwing in some additional feedback for moral support, as this was the first piece of feedback I have seen that LG is doing anything other than suppressing hunger -- which someone asked about earlier in this journal.

I forgot you were keeping stats, and am glad you are doing so, as weight alone is not a good indicator as it is quite likely you will be gaining muscle throughout.

I have an interesting idea for a tweak for you, but I'd like you to hold steady for a full two weeks.  If you think you still aren't seeing results, remind me, and we'll discuss it then.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

We'll do it. 

Speaking of tweaks, I've notice that I have inadvertently allowed my carbohydrate intake to drop below the 20% I had been aiming for. (This might explain the headaches I've been having off and on.) Question is, would manipulating my macros within the same caloric range be detrimental in any way? (i.e., changing, or fluxuating from 50/30/20 to 55/35/10, or thereabouts, while still taking in 1800kcals per day)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Shouldn't be.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

TP - you gonna spend this much time in my journal when I start the Leptigen???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> TP - you gonna spend this much time in my journal when I start the Leptigen???



No, 'cause you're not a Lab Rat.

I'll bug ya, if you need buggin'.   

Good luck Madame B!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Glad someone cares, thanks DM


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2003)

Way too much chatter in your journal.  Unlike this one.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Way too much chatter in your journal.  Unlike this one.


and???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh, I tried my first U-Turn bar the other day.....Whoooo Hoooo!
It was chocolaty, and peanut-ty.......Yum Yum Yum Yum Yum....

Oh! and there's a sale at GNC this week!

Chatty? What are you talking about TP?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

Alright, Notes O' the Day......

Headache came back after dose no 2. today....no way of connecting this as I said earlier...just thought I'd make a note of it.
I have noticed a slight increase in (ghost) hunger today. I've had a constant urge to snack on something...never determined what exactly. However, I think this is more of a psychological urge than anything else, because I had a tough time eating meal no.4, which was by far a substantial amount of nourishment. I suppose it is a sort of 'flashback' to pre-diet eating habits......maybe my feeble little brain is simply throwing out random behavioral impulses, shadows or imprints of previous behavior(s),  because 'it' senses that something has changed. I don't know. Odd.
Along the same lines.......Last night I awoke at about 3:15am, and as I had done many times in the past, I stumbled into the kitchen, quitely removed a spoon from the drawer, grabbed the jar of peanut butter from the cabinet, removed the lid, and then stood there, staring at it....like a primate would ogle a PDA or something. I then put the lid back on the jar, returned the spoon,  and stumbled back to bed. 
Other than this, I need to increase my water intake dramatically, and get my fat ass back to the gym tomorrow..... Time to do a little plateau demolition.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2003)

Hump day......for most folks.


Meal 1
1/3 cup(dry) oatmeal
4oz. chicken breast
Suppliments
10 grams fish oil

Meal 2
Big Ass cup of coffee....Yeah, I know.

1 TBSP. LeptiGen II (taken later than usual)

Meal 3
1 cup chicken salad
1 cup salad greens

Meal 4
Post w/o, 26 grams protein
10 grams fish oil

Meal 5
2 small tomatoes
1 cup chicken salad

Meal 6
EAS bar

1 TBSP LeptiGen

Totals-
Calories:1785
Protein:212 (low)
Fat:73
Carbs.:61


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

I have had similar "ghost" hunger as you call it.  Then the smallest amount of food kills it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Alright, Notes O' the Day......
> 
> Headache came back after dose no 2. today....no way of connecting this as I said earlier...just thought I'd make a note of it.
> ...


OMG - I geot the same headache.  I was thinking about it being from the Leptigen but I wasn't sure.  Its very faint and slight and ususally goes away in an hour.  I have been making sure I take my minerals everynight because I get water headaches if I don't.  I have also experienced this ghost hunger but its not bad at all.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG - I geot the same headache.  I was thinking about it being from the Leptigen but I wasn't sure.  Its very faint and slight and ususally goes away in an hour.  I have been making sure I take my minerals everynight because I get water headaches if I don't.  I have also experienced this ghost hunger but its not bad at all.



Yeah, it is very slight. Initially I thought it was stress related, but because it occurred semi-consitently post taking the Lep II,  I believe it might be connected somehow. Maybe the synephrine? Slightly elevated BP? I don't know. I might be cracking up.

TP, you're right. Usually, a single teaspoon, or a bite of something stops this hunger dead in it's tracks.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2003)

What is "ghost hunger?"


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, if you can't keep up with the technical terms in this journal, I'm going to have to ask you to leave. 

Ask Rob, maybe he can explain it to you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

Hunger experienced by ghosts.

Or, just an odd sense of hunger, but you know it isn't actually there.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 6, 2003)

Wrong on both accounts.

It's when you get hungry and want to eat a ghost.

But can i recommend the chicken sandwich?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2003)

I prefer the Paranormal Pâté myself.

I am ashamed to say that I missed my workout today....shame shame. I got a bit side tracked in my shop/studio working on some pieces (that might actually sell) for our local gallery. 

Lean is cool, except when it involves one's wallet.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Today's Menu.....


Meal 1
1/2 serving oat bran
1 whole egg
3 whites
coffee x2
Supp.'s
10 grams fish oil

Meal 2
1/2 cup chicken salad
1 cup salad greens

Meal 3
20 grams protein
1/4 cup chicken salad

Meal 4
20 grams protein

Meal 5
1 lg. bell pepper
6 oz. lean ground beef (80%)
1/4 cup mozzarella
1/4 brown rice

Meal 6


I've been to busy today to eat properly......we'll square things up tomorrow.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have been making sure I take my minerals everynight because I get water headaches if I don't.


Ok...............new one on me! Care to elaborate on this for me Jodi?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Ok...............new one on me! Care to elaborate on this for me Jodi?



I read Jodi on this before. The amount of water she drinks flushes her body of minerals. Can get a headache from this if do not supplement with a good multi-mineral.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Notes, comments. observations and misc. banter.......

Roughly two and a half hours after my a.m. dose of LeptiGen, my old buddy Mr. Headache showed up. Still very slight.....seems to come and go. I believe I might get used to this after a while.
On the other hand, I have noticed a mild amount of discomfort in the old stomach. This has gone on for about two days, and is really more of an overall "queezy" feeling. Similar to the feeling one (or I) gets when he/she has missed meals, and their blood sugar drops. Sort of a "bottomed out" feeling. Now, this might be stress related.......or it might be Robboe's humor.....we may never know.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

And a question.....
I know I'm probably way off on this, but what the hell, I'm askin' anyway.
I've been wondering about the proper doseage of Lep II....just in general.  Question is, is it possible to take too much? 
My concern lies mainly with those at or exceeding 20%BF. 
In other words, normally, (in very general terms) the body sends any "surplus" to fat stores, correct? So,  if an individual were to take too much LeptiGen, would this in turn create an overly amplified "fed signal", thereby causing the nutrients consumed (even at what would normally be considered a "deficit") to be converted to fat?
Just thinking aloud.......


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I read Jodi on this before. The amount of water she drinks flushes her body of minerals. Can get a headache from this if do not supplement with a good multi-mineral.


 Right on Pepper and trust me if I don't take my vitamins and minerals every day I feel it and I get the water headaches.  I drink almost 2 gallons a day.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Right on Pepper and trust me if I don't take my vitamins and minerals every day I feel it and I get the water headaches.  I drink almost 2 gallons a day.



"Water Headaches", "Ghost Hunger".......We're coining some pretty cool phrases here in the old LeptiGen II journal!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> And a question.....
> I know I'm probably way off on this, but what the hell, I'm askin' anyway.
> I've been wondering about the proper doseage of Lep II....just in general.  Question is, is it possible to take too much?
> ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

My Leptigen arrived today... does it matter what kind of drink you mix it with???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Most are using  Crystal light, kool aid, etc. I initially just mixed it with water, but this isn't adviseable. 

I would suggest something citrus. Right now I'm using orange strawberry crystal light, and it seems to do well.

Good Luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

Go with DM, citrus sugar free drinks are best.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

What about the Isopure RTD Alpine Punch flavor???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool with me. 

I believe Gopro asked a similar question in the "LeptiGen Hath Arrived" thread......According to Tkarrde, it should be okay with protein drinks.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Great thanks!  I'm starting it in the morning


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Like you need it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

Try it and see.  But when dieting leptigen is best used BETWEEN meals, as this is when leptigen singaling is lowest.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

So I should have it when?  In between meal 1 & 2 then between meal 2 & 3 and so on???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

K

Can you answer my thread in Open Chat on teen drinking...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2003)

Apparently not, since i can't find it.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=390164#post390164


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 8, 2003)

Today's meals......


Same as yesterday's.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 8, 2003)

Tomorrow's meals....

Same as yesterday.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 8, 2003)

Sunday's meals.....

Same as Saturday's.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

I tried mixing 2tbls with 10 fl oz of Isopure RTD Alpine Punch and it foamed up so much I couldn't drink it!!!

How do you mix yours?  Do you jest stir it in and drink the clumps of stuff that didn't dissolve???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 10, 2003)

Yep, that is pretty much par for the course. I usually add the Lep first, then the crystal light, or whatever, and then stir it slowly for a good minute or so. You will still have a few "floaters", but they aren't that bad.
I usually just tip it back like a shot of whiskey anyway.....


----------



## Robboe (Aug 10, 2003)

What does it taste like alone?

When it try it, i'll probably just take it off the spoon.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

I've only tried it in a drink... Fade says it's a salty sour taste and he might down 1 tbls but any more then that he'd definitely put it in a drink.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 10, 2003)

Why would anyone use more than a single TBSP at a time?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

I totally mis-read the label... it says 2 tbls per DAY 

So I should be splitting up the amount into 3rds huh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 10, 2003)

Decide your daily dosage.  Take 1 TBSP at a time.  Between meals.

Use the label as a starting point; inrease dosage the further below your set-point you are.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey dude, how's the shoulder?


Oh, and um, could you elaborate on the concept of "set point" (again)? I'm a little rusty on this topic.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 10, 2003)

Okay, well, nevermind the set-point thing.....we'll work around it.


Quick Notes......

This weekend's meals have been on track, with the exception of the _sandwich_ I ate yesterday.....completely by accident, of course. Actually, I have been very diciplined in weeks past, so this "slip up" shouldn't be a big deal. (chicken salad w/ light mayo on whole wheat.....whoopie)

No headaches for the past couple of days...this is a welcomed change. I've held off on weighing in, we'll do that at the gym tomorrow. I feel more tone, and my appearance has changed slightly....less in the ab region, but we'll verify any wieght loss tomorrow.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

Monday.


Meal 1
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
Supp.'s
10 gm fish oil

Meal 2
26 gm protein
1/2 apple

Meal 3
1/2 tuna salad
1 cup salad greens

Meal 4
post w/o 40gm protein

Meal 5....


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

I hope everyone has enjoyed DaMayor's Journal O' daily food intake and LeptiGen II doseage thus far. 

As expected, I am brimming with enthusiasm.....especially today. 

How's about that tweak, TP?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 11, 2003)

DaMayor with going so low on the calories how do you find your energy levels during your workouts? I find with myself if I start going to far below the 2500 cal mark that I have very little energy during my workouts.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> DaMayor with going so low on the calories how do you find your energy levels during your workouts? I find with myself if I start going to far below the 2500 cal mark that I have very little energy during my workouts.



I haven't noticed a huge difference in energy levels at 1800 kcals. (Now, when I deplete carbs, that's a different story.) This may change since I plan on upping my "cardio" this week......or should I say, "adding cardio".


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> And a question.....
> I know I'm probably way off on this, but what the hell, I'm askin' anyway.
> I've been wondering about the proper doseage of Lep II....just in general.  Question is, is it possible to take too much?
> ...



In other words, can LeptiGen do _too good of a job?_


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2003)

<<the sound of crickets>>


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2003)

Between which meals are you now taking the Leptigen? The list of Aug 7th meals has no entries for Leptigen, and now today's list has 4 meals so far, but again no Leptigen.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

Between meals 1 and 2, and then again between meals 4 and 5.

Did you think I wasn't taking the stuff?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2003)

From the other posts, I knew you were taking the stuff. I just didn't know at what times during the day and how often.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 11, 2003)

I should re-title this to the "Let's give DaMayor grief" journal....or maybe the "We think DaMayor's lack of results is due to something he's not doing right" journal....or maybe the "We think DaMayor's just f*#kin' around" journal...yeah, that's the one.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Are you taking the Leptigen between meals?  How long after meals do you wait to take it? or How long do you have to wait to eat after taking it???


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2003)

When I remember to take my LeptiGen ....<<<NOTE:This comment is a JOKE. If any doses are missed, it will be recorded here.
 I try to space my doseage as evenly between meals as possible. Usually, I allow a full (food free) 30 minutes both before and after taking a hit in order to encourage maximum absorption, assimilation, digestion......whatever you want to call it.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2003)

Meal 1
Skipped, although I took the usual suppliments and 5 grams of fish oil.
....went ahead and took Lep II @ 9:00

Meal 2
4 oz turkey cutlet
1/2 green beans

Meal 3...




Thus far, no headache, no stomach discomfort, mood is level. Other than an obvious decrease in appetite, I have not noticed any of the symptoms listed  by others using this product, such as euphoria, improved or altered sleep patterns, marked increase in tone and/or muscle size, etc. I still think some folks are too effected by their expectations.

I think I will start to eliminate all carbs, (i.e., oats, brown rice,sweet potatoes) with the exception of veggies, yet still maintain the same caloric intake....We'll see if this has any influence.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2003)

I think you are forgetting that everyone responds differently to different supplements.  Too mant people are reporting those sides to believe it is psychosomatic.  As many of these people are of the highly skeptical sort.

Though I do undertsand where you are coming from, as I have not noticed any of those effects at all.

You seem rather down, and inconsistent in your eating.  You make comments like "when you remember to take", blah blah.  Tou also seem to think everyone here is mocking you.  To the contrary we all want you to do well, and no one more so than me.

So stop feeling sorry for yourself.  Hell, I can't even move my right arm.

Now, drink the damn gallon of water a day, take your LG on time and eat as you know you should.

You still haven't posted this weeks results, weight etc.  

When you are ready we can impliment the tweak I mentioned.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think you are forgetting that everyone responds differently to different supplements.  Too mant people are reporting those sides to believe it is psychosomatic.  As many of these people are of the highly skeptical sort.
> 
> Though I do undertsand where you are coming from, as I have not noticed any of those effects at all.
> ...



Re: sides.....I still think  _some_ people, not_all_ , are allowing their enthusiasm to cause them to overlook other changes they might have made in diet, routine, etc. This was my point. I never said everyone was full of it.

Re: Meals.....my meals have been the same for the most part...I damn sure don't eat what "normal" people eat, even those claiming to be on a "diet". Perhaps in haste I might have recorded them inaccurately, or incompletely (as with the Lep II doseage times, which are the same every day) on occasion, but I really think this is fairly infrequent. I could be wrong.

Re:I might be slightly down, but never, that's _never_ out. Don't underestimate me, I've been through too much in this life to allow a suppliment trial to get the best of me. However, considering I've never been much above 205lbs., and never "trapped" like this before, the terms _frustrated_ or _embarrassed_  might be more accurate.
I never feel sorry for myself, but I can beat myself up pretty good.

Re: Your shoulder.......Everyone is concerned about your recovery. Personally, I hate to see you lose time after your accomplishments. Injuries suck. But fortunately, we always heal....as will you.

Re: Results.....I will post them this afternoon. At risk of sounding like I'm making excuses, I just didn't feel like wading through the sea of treadmill jockies to wait on Jabba to get off of the damn scale yesterday. I'm going back today......hold your fire.

Re: Tweak.......I'm ready to go. Hope it's cheap.  

Thanks for the kick in the ass....Back at'cha.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: LEPTIGEN pII...The Revolution*



> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> [Previously]....
> 
> Weight 236
> ...



As of 8-12-03...
Weight 237.5lbs.
Chest:48.25
Neck:17
Waist:38.5
Quads:25.5
Calves:17.25
Arms:17.25

Yep, the key word is _frustration._  

I think we can now safely say that my physiological make-up is much different from most of those here at IM.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, I can tell you this much. I have had good luck with Liptogen in terms of hunger suppression but I have not had any of the other unadvertised benefits except maybe the "euphoria." My weight is *up* also.

I am assuming that the weight increase is not related to the Liptogen. I have been lifting very heavy lately, maybe it is muscle I can hope, can't I? My water consumption has fallen off too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2003)

Water consumption can make a difference.  As well, leptigen can allow you to gain muscle though dieting.

Still, I am perplexed at DM's progress, or lack thereof.

Here is the tweak.  Start it tomorrow, then every Mon and Thursday.

On these days eat 3 small meals.  Keep them to 300 kcal and mostly lean protein.  Keep fats and carbs to a minimum.  Take 10 fish oils as well. Take 5 TBSP of LG on these days.

See what that does for you.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2003)

How does water consumption make a difference?


----------



## KittyCat (Aug 12, 2003)

I LOVE raspberry Ice Crystal light awesome idea. I am so looking forward to the results of your work, DM!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Water consumption can make a difference.  As well, leptigen can allow you to gain muscle though dieting.
> 
> Still, I am perplexed at DM's progress, or lack thereof.
> ...



TP: This sounds do-able. Especially since I am rarely hungry when taking the leptiGen. I hate the thought of breakfast lately, which is odd because I had finally reached the point where I looked forward to it each morning. 
So you're recommending 10gms _per meal _ on tweak days? And what Lep. dose are we talking about on alternate days? 2 or 3 tbsp?

Pepper: I understand where you are coming from. I believe that the slight gain I've had is due to both an increase in water and a gain in muscle. While I haven't seen an increase in size as of late, I have noticed a more tone feeling overall. Let's hope this is the case for both of us.

KittyCat: Thanks for the input, and welcome to the journal.


The tweak is on.......


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

Alright, based on what we're now aiming for, my meal plans will look like the following:

Mondays and Thurdays...

7:30   LeptiGen (Standard dose of 1 TBSP, typical)
9:30   Meal 1
11:30 LeptiGen
1:30   Meal 2
3:30   LeptiGen
5:30   Meal 3
7:30   LeptiGen
10:30 (or before sleep) LeptiGen

Tuesday,Wednesday,Friday, Saturday and Sunday...

7:00   Meal 1
8:30   LeptiGen
10:00 Meal 2
1:00   Meal 3
2:30   LeptiGen
4:00   Meal 4
7:00   Meal 5
8:30   LeptiGen

Workouts remain the same....

Monday-Chest and Back
Tuesday-Cardio/HIIT and Abs
Wednesday-Legs
Thursday-Cardio/HIIT and Abs
Friday-Bi's and Tri's

One thing to note regarding workouts.....I have had an increase in strength during the past two weeks to a month. I've added around 15-20lbs. on average to certain "lighter" exercises, (e.g., DB press) and on heavy movements/machine assisted excercises am now working out with what I could only single rep/max. a month ago. (e.g., I've added 2 plates to hammer strength decline press)  My stamina is still marginal, and I would like to see some more improvement, but I think this is due to the fact that I have been going after heavier weights/taking more chances while lifting solo. While I'm nowhere as strong as I would like to be, I've done some recon. at the gym and have found that I am lifting more than the average bear......With exception of those few hardcore types who have been in the game longer than I.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

Wednesday....

7:30 LeptiGen, Suppliments, 10 grams fish oil....coffee x2 cups w/ half and half. (80 cals,protein3,fat6,carbs3)

9:30 Meal 1
12 oz. Tuna (straight) 300 cals, 65gm protein,5 fat, 0 carbs.

11:30 LeptiGen

1:30 Meal 2
1.5 chicken breasts, 270 cals,54 protein,6 fat, 0 carbs.

3:30 LeptiGen

5:30 Meal 3
1.5 chicken breasts
1/2 cup squash

7:30 LeptiGen

10:30 LeptiGen


Any input, suggested changes are welcomed....as usual.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi DaMayer - you're doing great!  i watch everyday.  keep going!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2003)

That tweak is exactly what I meant.

I'd not be so down, were I you, sounds like you are infact making nice gains.

Remember the title of my last journal?  Steady recomposition is best.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi DaMayer - you're doing great!  i watch everyday.  keep going!



Thanks girl! That means a lot.....more than you guys know.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2003)

glad i told you then.  didn't want to clutter up your journal but i seriously check it out several times every day.  you're doing a great job so keep going and keep the faith.

(by the way i ordered leptigen late last week so maybe i'll get mine by the end of this week.)


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> That tweak is exactly what I meant.
> 
> I'd not be so down, were I you, sounds like you are infact making nice gains.
> ...



I'm not really down, just impatient and a bit frustrated. However, much less today than yesterday. We'll survive.

Re: gains...The only psychological aspect, or source of frustration, about "gains" for a person in my position is that they are almost impossible to see due to the %BF we' re dealing with initially. So, unlike the individual who starts at, say, %10BF or less, who can slowly, but consistently,  recognize an increase in muscle mass _visually_, we are forced to deal with something I refer to as "trading", during which one has to rely on minor changes in appearance, or a generalized sensation/feeling of an increase in 'tone' as BF levels decrease and lean mass increases. It's more about maintaining the _belief and/or confidence_ that something is actually taking place moreso than having visible proof on a regular basis. 

But we'll turn the corner sooner or later.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

I read your journal everyday, as well!!!  It helps me keep on track.

and I'm right there with you regarding your statement on gains


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I read your journal everyday, as well!!!  It helps me keep on track.
> 
> and I'm right there with you regarding your statement on gains



Thanks, B. 

Oh, and by the way......YOU AIN'T FAT!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Thanks, B.
> 
> Oh, and by the way......YOU AIN'T FAT!


Thanks... but I've still got a layer of fat inplaces that prevent me from seeing the complete muscle...did that make sense 

I feel like I keep trading fat #s for muscle #s so while I see a slight improvement in the mirror, the scale rarely moves


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, made perfect sense to me.

Scales SUCK, plain and simple.


----------



## kuso (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> mood is level




 

Sure it is.

Looks like you are doing well though mate.......those increases in strength are great, especially considering the amount of cals you are taking in


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, it was level at the time anyway. 

The strength gains are due to two things....one being that the LeptiGen must be doing its job, covertly, and the other being that I'm not as concerned about dropping a DB on my head anymore. 

Wait a minute! Did you, Kuso, just post in my journal? Holy horse puckey! *running for cover*


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Holy horse puckey!



Um....what the fuck is a horse puckey? LOL

All in all man, you can bitch about strength gains while cutting


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um....what the fuck is a horse puckey? LOL
> 
> All in all man, you can bitch about strength gains while cutting



Horse puckey is what falls out of the Southern end of a North bound horse.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2003)

Thursday, Da 14th of August....

7:30 LeptiGen

9:30 Meal 1
8oz. chicken breast

12:00 LeptiGen 

1:30 Meal 2
12 oz. Tuna on the rocks

3:30 LeptiGen

5:30 Meal 3 
1.5 chicken breasts
possibly some green beans (1/4 cup...don't think this will have much effect)

7:30 LeptiGen

10:30 LeptiGen


I will be out of town for a few days, but I will attempt to keep entries current. In the case that I cannot access a computer, all meals and Lep II doses will follow the schedule I posted earlier, which will be based primarily on the basic 1800 kcal diet (not the M/T tweak). We're going to visit a relative who has lung cancer, so I volunteered to do all of the cooking while we are there. This should be to my advantage, and her's as well. Maybe I can break to whole lot from eating processed, pre-prepared, boxed, crap.
This won't be an easy task, however, especially since this is my (favorite) Aunt.....the one from New York......and we will have to forego our traditional pizza and beer this time around. Oh well.

I sure hope she likes tuna.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 14, 2003)

have a great trip.  sorry 'bout your aunt being ill.

if she doesn't like tuna maybe you can turn her on to egg whites?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> have a great trip.  sorry 'bout your aunt being ill.
> 
> if she doesn't like tuna maybe you can turn her on to egg whites?



Yeah, it's sad, but she's a go-getter. Actually, I'm surprised she's lived as long as she has, being the family's Token Yankee for so many years.  Believe me, she's caused a few southern bells to drop their mint julips, no doubt!

Tuna's a bit hard core.....I think chicken will be a nice compromise. Maybe trout, if I'm lucky. *insert scene from _A River Runs Through It_ here*


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

Be safe DM!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'm not really down, just impatient and a bit frustrated. However, much less today than yesterday. *We'll survive.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 20, 2003)

Alright, we're back.
No diet changes to note at this time. 
I'm having computer problems....we'll report back in a couple of days, max.
Sorry for the lack of  input.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2003)

Yea, DaMayor's back. Hope everything went well.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Yea, DaMayor's back. Hope everything went well.




Well, everything went......"well" is debateable.

I am trying my damndest to get this God forsaken dinosaur of a PC back into shape. Thus far, I have had little luck.

I will be back as soon as possible.....when, hopefully, I will be able to type more than two words per minute.
Again, I appologize.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2003)

Alright, I'll just have to deal with the condition of this computer....for now.

Here is today's target...

7:30 LeptiGen (Standard dose of 1 TBSP, typical)
9:30 Meal 1   (Calories were slightly low for this meal)
11:30 LeptiGen
1:30 Meal 2
3:30 LeptiGen
5:30 Meal 3
7:30 LeptiGen
10:30 (or before sleep) LeptiGen

A couple of (training) changes....

I am going to a full body work-out three times a week, and am going to start running on off days. I am doing this for two reasons. One, I feel that I am not doing enough to promote fat loss.  Secondly, I am coaching a soccer team in weeks to come, and it would be cool if the coach didn't look as if he were about to have a coronary when running with the team.
I realize that this might increase the odds of losing lean mass along with fat, but at this point, I'm all about loss....period.
It's time to do the hard stuff. Hopefully the LeptiGen will cover my six.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 26, 2003)

Went to the gym yesterday, strength is still pretty good. I tried to decrease rest periods between exercises and move from one station to the other a little quicker than usual to get more of a circuit training effect. Afterwards, I went to check out our practice field and ended up running/walking 2.5 miles. The change felt good....painful, but good.


Re: the LeptiGen...I noticed this morning that my LeptiGen is down to about an inch high in the container.....
Tweak days really ate it up.

Meal 1
2 whole eggs 
1/2 cup oat bran
coffee x 2 cups
suppliments
10 grams fish oil

1 tbsp. LeptiGen 

Meal 2
1/2 chicken breast (3.0z. est)
1.5 cups mixed veggies
16 oz. water

Meal 3....


----------



## kuso (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Alright, I'll just have to deal with the condition of this computer....for now.



I seem to be having the same problems......fucking viruses, hackers, and now fucking hardware problems 

How you liking the full body workouts?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 1, 2003)

hey DM, just saying hello.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> hey DM, just saying hello.




Back at ya, T.


----------



## Winston__Wolf (Sep 4, 2003)

Updates?


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2003)

You`re back! And alive!!

Good to see ya round man


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 4, 2003)

Computers.....don't they suck?

Okay, let's type this AGAIN....

Okay, boys and girls.  It seems that we have reached the end of (this phase) of our journey. I am now out of LeptiGen II. At my last weigh-in, I weighed.....Yep, you guessed it, 236 lbs.
Now, I suppose I could jump up and down, ranting about how LeptiGen didn't do Jack-shit for me, but I don't believe that this is the case entirely. While I haven't lost any "weight", my appearance has changed, albeit a slight change, and I feel much more tone.  This all goes back to the theory that I might be "trading" fat for lean mass....hence the stalled "weight".
Regardless, the Leptigen did do Something.

I have since increased my cardio/HIIT, and expect to see some sort of results in the next few weeks. Also, when it is monetarily possible, I plan to have some blood-work done in the hopes of deciphering my metabolic issues.

But for now, it's all about working harder and thinking more positively.

Thanks for the opportunity, TP, sorry I couldn't offer more dramatic results.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, its all about honest feedback.

Seems like you have had some positive nutrient partitioning effects, but certainly not the dramatic effects we had hoped, or others have reported.


----------

